# one Skunk



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Hubby has finally given in, it was only a matter of time, and says I can have a Skunk. Have been reading up but cannot find much on wether they can be kept alone or not? My Skunk would be in the house at night and come to work with me all day among other things I have a dog but don't want to get one if they need to be kept together. Any advice greatfully recived.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think they can be kept alone. 

Don't quote me on that but i'm sure i saw somone on here with just the one : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

trigger said:


> Hubby has finally given in, it was only a matter of time, and says I can have a Skunk. Have been reading up but cannot find much on wether they can be kept alone or not? My Skunk would be in the house at night and come to work with me all day among other things I have a dog but don't want to get one if they need to be kept together. Any advice greatfully recived.


No problems being kept singly Trigger. 
We have a Black Labrador and to be honest it's more how the dogs will take to the skunk you have to worry about rather than vice versa.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup fine to be kept alone, i know it wouldnt take long! haha. keep us updated!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Fab, of course I want to do what is best for the animal but thought I may struggle to talk hubby into two!! My dog is great with the other animals and has met Africas Skunks so hoping as he is with me 24/7 too the Skunk and Dog should become quite pally.So excited now! thanks guysxx :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Skunks and dogs can be fantastic friends 4 out of the 5 of my skunks all curl up on an eve an sleep with the dogs


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

TRIGGER I AM EXTREEMLY JEAULOUSE OF YOU YOU HAVE EVERYTHING I WANT TO OWN HAAHAA XOXO 

Mc Spike


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> TRIGGER I AM EXTREEMLY JEAULOUSE OF YOU YOU HAVE EVERYTHING I WANT TO OWN HAAHAA XOXO
> 
> Mc Spike


ha ha, not got a Skunk yet and i am jealous of loads of people on here. If I won the lottery......


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

trigger said:


> ha ha, not got a Skunk yet and i am jealous of loads of people on here. If I won the lottery......


haahaa you just gave me an idea... xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haahaa you just gave me an idea... xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike


your not old enough to play the lottery :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> your not old enough to play the lottery :whistling2::lol2:


no not to play the lottery xoxo

you will find out tommorow : victory:xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> no not to play the lottery xoxo
> 
> you will find out tommorow : victory:xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x


you wanna borrow a nana to hold up a bank with ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you wanna borrow a nana to hold up a bank with ?


do i know you??? :whistling2:xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> do i know you??? :whistling2:xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x


Nopes but i know me so really thats all that matters hey : victory:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> Hubby has finally given in, it was only a matter of time, and says I can have a Skunk. Have been reading up but cannot find much on wether they can be kept alone or not? My Skunk would be in the house at night and come to work with me all day among other things I have a dog but don't want to get one if they need to be kept together. Any advice greatfully recived.


 

Hahahaha well done:2thumb: knew he would give in...who could resist really :2thumb:
Ours get on fine with all of the animals here at the madhouse:lol2:
and as you know they got on fine with your dog so you will be ok:2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Skunks and dogs can be fantastic friends 4 out of the 5 of my skunks all curl up on an eve an sleep with the dogs


I'd imagine it's lovely and snug under all that fur :2thumb:. The problem we have (not with skunks as we no longer keep them) is that my doggies seem to want to mother everything!!! They're terrible!! We had kittens and Dooey tried to take it, she let them bite her, clean her face everything, even now they're older and pick on her she lets them get away with it!

Oh and well done on persuading the hubby Jen!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

africa said:


> Hahahaha well done:2thumb: knew he would give in...who could resist really :2thumb:


I have been on about a Skunk for yeas but meeting Africas finally sealed it. I am reading constantly now and have even made enquires into actually getting one. I am serious about a Skunk but i did have to pull every trick in the book with hubby, 
'the dog needs a little brother'
'it would make me happy'
'I won't have any more after this one' :whistling2:
'you've got two cars'
' I hav'nt got a dad '(Hubby says I use this one to much)
'My dad would of let me have one' (as above..he would of though)
'I REALLY want one'
'It woukd make my life complet'
'Everyone on the forums got one' (not strictly true but I was getting desperate)
and finally 'FINE lets have a baby' (thinik this one worked, twined with he constant pugging.) The last one really got him as i am not a baby person at all, if it hasn't got fur feathers or scales.


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

and finally 'FINE lets have a baby' (thinik this one worked, twined with he constant pugging.) The last one really got him as i am not a baby person at all, if it hasn't got fur feathers or scales.
__________________

i think i might use this one. lol
i have wanted one since i was 8 but wont get one until i move out so it will have plenty of space to cause trouble 

can i ask, like many dogs do they loose their hair? 
like if you had them on your lap for awhile and they got off, do you find cousin it starring at you?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

trigger said:


> and finally 'FINE lets have a baby' (thinik this one worked, twined with he constant pugging.) The last one really got him as i am not a baby person at all, if it hasn't got fur feathers or scales.


Thats brilliant, :notworthy: you had Ray in stitches when he was reading this


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> I have been on about a Skunk for yeas but meeting Africas finally sealed it. I am reading constantly now and have even made enquires into actually getting one. I am serious about a Skunk but i did have to pull every trick in the book with hubby,
> 'the dog needs a little brother'
> 'it would make me happy'
> 'I won't have any more after this one' :whistling2:
> ...


Just hilarious:rotfl:you are like me, I just carry on grinding John down till he gives in :mf_dribble:and I get the next new furry,feathery scaly !


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Just hilarious:rotfl:you are like me, I just carry on grinding John down till he gives in :mf_dribble:and I get the next new furry,feathery scaly !


Snap, but with my mum and dad, haha


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Snap, but with my mum and dad, haha


:lol2: Here I am,writhing in agony having fallen down the stairs dropping iguana poop and pee all over myself and spending a couple of hours in A&E being xrayed then getting pooped on yet again by the baby raccoon, not noticing and getting it all over the car seats then coming home to puppy pee and I STILL am not winning over the Meerkats....give me time...........:lol2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

As I appear to of reservd a Skunk...don't know how thta happened!! I need imput. Got the basics sorted but forgot to ask Stoaty when I met him, do Skunks climb? What height would be best for an enclosure? Also if anyone has got any picks of their Skunky set ups would be much appreciated.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Woohoo!!! I'll email you some photos of the set up we use whilst we are out, whilst we are in they are usually in the house snoozing behind the sofa or in Tinkerbells case carrying out a fridge/food cupboard raid and pestering the dogs. 
Have I got your email addy.Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not sure,pm me and I'll take some photos and send 'em x


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

well, the plan is...to build an enclousre about 6 x 12 at work for the little one during the day and then 'it' will come home at night. 'it' will have the run of the house when we are in but will need a set up in the spare room when we are not. (I am planning on a big move round at work but won't bore you with it africa, the Kinks will be moving house though!!)


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooo that sounds interesting, we'll be down for a nosey!:whistling2:
Will take pics tomorrow and send you some.


----------

